# Busybody Gets Throat Slashed In Taco Bell



## Kanky (Nov 2, 2019)

There’s no blood in the video. All you have to do is look at her wig to know that she’s not right.  

*Mother who slashed stranger’s throat during Taco Bell beef in Sandy sentenced to 7 years*


A Taco Bell customer in Sandy received a seven-year prison sentence for slashing the throat of a stranger who objected to her invective-laced rant about the restaurant’s service – all of which transpired as her two young children and boyfriend waited in their car, authorities said.

Caley Mason, 22, of Maryland pleaded guilty in Clackamas County last month to second-degree assault in the brutal knife attack that left Jason Luczkow, 48, with an 8-inch gash from ear to Adam’s apple.

The beef began after Luczkow, a Sandy resident, said he asked her to stop berating the Taco Bell employees.

“She missed my jugular, missed my carotid artery by millimeters,” he told The Oregonian/OregonLive on Thursday. “It’s gruesome. It looks like I’m dead.”

Luzckow said his wound required more than 100 stitches. He recently grew facial hair to mask the scar, he said.

“I don’t particularly like having a beard,” he said. “But I didn’t like looking at myself either.”

Luczkow said he and his wife had gone to the fast-food chain on U.S. 26 the night of July 9 to pick up a few Taco Supremes and a Mexican pizza.

_






Caley Mason
Mason, attired in a blond wig, was already making a scene when they arrived, according to Luczkow and the Sandy Police Department. She continued to fume over how long it took to get her food.

“Apparently, the management had already told her to leave,” Luczkow said. “As she continued to rant and rave, I told her to be quiet. Told her to zip it.”

After exchanging a few words, Mason stormed out of the restaurant, police said. She returned a few minutes later with a knife and slashed the man who had told her to pipe down, Det. Sam Craven told The Oregonian/OregonLive.

Blood began to pour out of Luzckow’s neck.

“My wife thought I was playing a practical joke with the hot sauce packets,” he said. “Needless to say, I didn’t get my order that night.”

Luzckow said Mason sped off in a silver Kia Soul that almost ran over his wife, who had pursued the knife-wielding woman.

Cops pulled over the car a short time later, police said. Inside were Mason, her boyfriend Phillip Thomas and Mason’s two young children, ages 2 and 4, said Clackamas County prosecutor Matt Semritc.

The suspect’s blond wig was no longer on top of her head.

“We found it in the boyfriend’s pants,” said Craven, the Sandy police detective.

Police arrested Mason, and she was later indicted on multiple criminal counts, including attempted murder, first-degree assault and unlawful use of a weapon, records show.

Thomas was also arrested and booked on charges of tampering with physical evidence. His case was later dismissed, records show.

Mason’s children eventually traveled back home to Maryland with a relative, authorities said.

According to prosecutors, Mason was on state supervision for an armed robbery conviction in Maryland after sticking up a pizza deliveryman at her home. She will likely face more prison back east when she’s completed her sentence in Oregon, where she in ineligible for early release.

“In the meantime,” Luczkow said, “I guess she gets to enjoy the scenery here for a few years.”_


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 2, 2019)

I know she is crazy and all, but the 'victim' overstepped with that pompous "zip it" line. It boggles the mind he did not understand how his condescending tone etc., would further enrage someone clearly unstable.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 2, 2019)

That hairline does not look like it belongs to a 22 y/o.    I've never seen premature grey like that.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> That hairline does not look like it belongs to a 22 y/o.    I've never seen premature grey like that.



It might be glue for the wig.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 2, 2019)

First, someone get set on fire in TB and now this? 
What's happening with these Taco Bell patrons?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 2, 2019)

She robbed a pizza delivery guy at her house. She’s not smart and has anger management issues. 

I’d reconsider going to Taco Bell based on this foolishness. At least use the drive thru. When is Popeyes getting the chicken sandwich back?


----------



## Kanky (Nov 2, 2019)

awhyley said:


> First, someone get set on fire in TB and now this?
> What's happening with these Taco Bell patrons?


I don’t know.  But this kind of thing would never happen at Chick Fil-A.


----------



## frizzy (Nov 2, 2019)

She must have needed that 4th meal to take her medication...


----------



## FriscoGirl (Nov 2, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> She robbed a pizza delivery guy at her house. She’s not smart and has anger management issues.
> 
> I’d reconsider going to Taco Bell based on this foolishness. At least use the drive thru. *When is Popeyes getting the chicken sandwich back?*



*Tomorrow 11/4*


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 2, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> She robbed a pizza delivery guy at her house. She’s not smart and has anger management issues.
> 
> I’d reconsider going to Taco Bell based on this foolishness. At least use the drive thru. When is Popeyes getting the chicken sandwich back?



In regards to Popeyes I had a sammich today lol


----------



## FriscoGirl (Nov 2, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> In regards to Popeyes I had a sammich today lol



Verdict???? Will you buy it again?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 3, 2019)

FriscoGirl said:


> Verdict???? Will you buy it again?


I would it was good and filling for $3.99


----------



## Transformer (Nov 3, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> That hairline does not look like it belongs to a 22 y/o.    I've never seen premature grey like that.



I had it just like that at that age.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 3, 2019)

He should’ve minded his business.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Nov 4, 2019)

Brwnbeauti said:


> He should’ve minded his business.



And then the wife chase her. Lawd.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 4, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I would it was good and filling for $3.99


I had it yesterday. I was impressed with how large it was. Compared to Chick-fil-A it’s definitely more substantial. I probably won’t get it again anytime soon because I’m trying to lose weight but if I weren’t I might. My favorite item is still the spicy tenders but it’s a filling option for the price.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 4, 2019)

Crazy is crazy, so unless it is directly affecting you, keep out of it. You don't always have to voice an opinion.

Aside- are people still lining up for the sandwich or have they moved on to the next 'hot' thing? Am I going to have to    or  to get the sandwich now?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 4, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Aside- are people still lining up for the sandwich or have they moved on to the next 'hot' thing? Am I going to have to    or  to get the sandwich now?



I was in the drive thru for an hour. I wouldn’t ordinarily do this but I figured it may be my best shot since not everyone knows it’s back.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 4, 2019)

The victim sounds annoying. He gon’ learn about trying to be the fake police with crazy people. If she’d rob a pizza delivery person, who has her name and address, she clearly doesn’t think things through. 

The chicken sandwich is back and I wasn’t able to get one this weekend, now I’m supposed to be back on my diet today.  Decisions...


----------



## Kanky (Nov 4, 2019)

I don’t have much sympathy for the victim in this case because I suspect there’s some misogynoir on his part. He would’ve have kept his mouth shut if she’d been a man of any race and he probably wouldn’t have bothered Karen yelling about poor customer service either. 

And I  at this part. 

_*The suspect’s blond wig was no longer on top of her head.

“We found it in the boyfriend’s pants,” said Craven, the Sandy police detective.*_


----------



## jasmatazz (Nov 4, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Crazy is crazy, so unless it is directly affecting you, keep out of it. You don't always have to voice an opinion.
> 
> Aside- *are people still lining up for the sandwich *or have they moved on to the next 'hot' thing? Am I going to have to    or  to get the sandwich now?



Yep, we went last night and the drive-thru line was down the street. Dh went inside and said some folks were ordering 6-8 sandwiches per order. Smh. I’ve had 3 since it’s been out, and it’s good but it’s not that good lol.


----------

